# Normal to be on different pages?



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

In the past year, things have been better than before with my W-intimacy wise.

We were having trouble in the bedroom, she never seemed interested in sex, and I wanted her to initiate more-and voila! Things have been much better in the past year!

But even though she is more open to sex, it is still difficult to be in synch. It's been hit or miss sometimes, and I'm wondering: is it normal for H and W's sex drives to be on different frequencies? Sometimes I can't blow my load, sometimes she can't get wet, sometimes we just get too fatigued, etc.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

From what I have seen that seems to be perfectly normal. I would be more surprised if couples were always in sync! My H and I are the same as you and your wife.


----------



## Roooth (May 13, 2011)

It seems plausible that the bodies won't always be in sync. How could they? Now, I think I need to let me husband know this... I suspect he reads into it too much if I'm not wet enough. hmm...


----------



## Edge (Mar 30, 2011)

I think being out of sync happens and is normal. I also know there have been times when my wife has been ready and willing and just does not get wet for some reason. That is why God invented lube.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Edge said:


> I think being out of sync happens and is normal. I also know there have been times when my wife has been ready and willing and just does not get wet for some reason. That is why God invented lube.


I always have a jar of V on hand!
Have you ever seen the movie "Das Boot", about WW2 German submariners? There is a scene where they have to grease the torpedoes before putting them in the tubes-and you just KNOW the jokes before they even utter them!


----------



## ELS (Jun 8, 2011)

Probably getting caught up in not being in sync could stress you guys even more. It's hard when you really want to please your mate and feel stressed about it!!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

A jar of V, I am assuming you mean vaseline. Try this -much better! Amazon.com: Original Astroglide Personal Lubricant, 5-Ounce Bottles (Pack of 2): Health & Personal Care

Sometimes I had trouble getting my husband going, this was a sure cure. Very very slippery. 

I know for us, if we have sex too much, nights in a row, it almost feels kinda NUMB down there, we (both) need more & more friction & pounding to get there. I realize this is not supposed to always be the goal but who doesnt want to get there orgasm - We still want that goal. 

If you hold out for her and you prefer another position, change to get your finish. I personally love missionary, and sometimes he has trouble going that way-those nights we do it days in a row, so he prefers to finish on the side. 

Whoever has the higher drive & is more antsy about getting some, I think it would be best to be willing & ready ANYTIME the other is up for it -whatever works for them- take advantage at every turn - to take that stress off of them anyway. 

IN the past, I was most intereted late at night, he was fast asleep- and he was more of a morning man & I didn't care for the bad breath -so we missed each other alot in the past. 

Then when I found I WANTED it MORE than him, I did not care if I had a house full of people, if he was willing, I was jumping. And suddenly some bad breath didnt mean a thing to me, bring it on ! (We ususally brush before sex though) This made his life easier instead of conforming to my wishes-staying up all night , and I was just thrilled to be getting it , always waiting for my next "fix" . I orgasmed quicker than him then too. Sometimes he didnt care to get his cause he knew I would want it again right around the corner. 


Sometimes if you both wait 2-3 days, everything seems like "new" the passion is heavier, every touch feels like it is "the 1st time", even the kisses you get lost in. 

Our problem is we hate to wait too long (did too much of that in the past) but then again, when you do have it ,nothing can compare when you both feel like you are "*starving for each other*". 

If you are finding you can't orgasm, she is not getting excited enough, wait 2 or 3 days, I bet that will be your cure !


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

I'm no expert but that sounds like about 97% of married couples.

Lube is key. We call it 'stuff.' Sometimes the bottle gets thrown around in fit of passion, and then next time I am scrambling around to find it so I can go in. It is starting to become a running gag!

I deal with delayed ejac. from time to time. it is quite a pain in the ass, but abstaining for a couple days almost always helps, like rebooting the laptop. waiting more than 3 days I can start to get downright pissy though!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

ELS, you hit the nail on the head-despite the pleasure and ecstasy, there is always that "pressure to perform".

nader, you sound just like me

SA, love yer advice and i think I will try that Astroglide.

But, I must say, a new paradigm has entered the fray: her OB/GYN told her she is no longer in any danger of getting pregnant, so goodbye Trojans!!!


----------



## MGirl (Mar 13, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> A jar of V, I am assuming you mean vaseline. Try this -much better! Amazon.com: Original Astroglide Personal Lubricant, 5-Ounce Bottles (Pack of 2): Health & Personal Care


Have you tried this one?

Amazon.com: Bodywise Limited Liquid Silk, Sensual Lubricant, 8.45-Ounce Bottles (Pack of 2): Health & Personal Care

I *thought* Astroglide was my fave until I found this one...can't go back now


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

It is always fun to try new things, lubes, flavors, etc. I once went a little crazy on Adam & Eve & bought 9 different types at one time. I bought stuff they advertised would increase sexual energy & stamia (all hype mind you), Something called Hot motion Lotion (warms to the touch heats when you blow on it -never even got to trying this , Liquid Sex, something called ID Pleasure, 3 different flavored lubes. We have hardly used any of them and I come to realize I don't like the kind that gives you extra tingles down there, it is almost desensitzing somehow. 

Always fun to experiment though, I think we have enough to make it to our 90's. 

Thanks Mgirl, those reviews sound great for the Liquid Silk - that is how you know!


----------

